

Unemployment Is High, but France Is Fertile Ground for Startups - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/30/world/europe/unemployment-is-high-but-france-is-fertile-ground-for-start-ups.html

======
paulhauggis
Why is unemployment high in France?

Because to fire a person, you essentially have to go through a court case with
the unions. Because of this, many companies are only hiring experienced people
that they know they won't have to fire quickly and students and anyone less
experienced are left out of the work force.

I don't blame them. Who would want to hire someone and then have to go through
court to fire them? Some businesses lose the case and are forced to keep an
inefficient and bad employee, employed.

All of these restrictions combined with a huge tax rate make it almost an
impossibility to realistically start a company like you can here in the
US..unless of course you are doing so illegally.

